# Walking dogs vs having a yard



## crixussteave (Sep 22, 2014)

Now that I have had both I miss my yard so much!! How do you guys do it? I'm in an apartment (above a deli) now so they have to go down a flight of stairs, out the front door and across a parking lot just to pee.

I work at a shelter so I'm standing/working with dogs all day and then I come home and have to walk my dogs 1-2 miles because that's the only real exercise they get each day. I'm exhausted of this routine already.

If I get another puppy, how do I housetrain it in this situation?? All my fosters had a yard so I'd be able to just let them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

I've always lived in an apartment, so I'm used to letting my dog out on a leash 4 times a day. I agree that a yard would be nice, though! I purposely adopted a dog that was already potty trained, but I have known others in my apartment complex with puppies. The potty training seemed to go pretty smoothly, considering. They just take the puppy outside often, like every 45 minutes at first. Time consuming, I know. And then when indoors, just do all you can to prevent accidents as you would even with a yard such as keeping the pup on a leash and near you, using a crate when you can't supervise, etc.

Maybe with a really young puppy, you'd have to carry him/her out the first week or so and then reward with treats for going in the correct spot. I bet he/she would catch on fairly quickly.

I would like to get another dog at some point too, and possibly a puppy, but I am also a little hesitant on how the potty training would go. The good news is others seem to make it work just fine.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

If it is a small breed puppy, you can always use puppy pee pads.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

It is going to be tougher than having a yard, but honestly, I have found that taking the puppy out on a leash during potty training has been more effective for my puppies. That always did make it quicker. It will just make it a longer walk for you. And as far as the potty pads go, that is definitely an option. I've never been a huge fan of them because it does somewhat encourage your dog to go inside, but it is a decent training tool.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I wasn't a fan of pads until I ended up with a pup who couldn't make it to the door, even being carried, let alone outside. Those pads became a lifesaver. Then we got a puppy who slept like a rock and the pads helped again. Picking up a sleeping puppy and placing him on a pad at 2 in the morning was a lot easier than trying to carry him out, wake him up enough to go, then get back to bed.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Well I can definitely see how they would come in handy. Haha. My mom used one for her shih tzu puppy that would always pee any time we would feed her, even if she had just been outside. That was helpful too. Haha.


----------



## rawforlife00 (Oct 27, 2014)

I live in a 1 bedroom 1000sq ft apartment and do just fine as long they get proper physical exercise every day with different methods. I agree it is tiring but you do get used to it. I work as a manger and I am on my feet 8-9 hours with no breaks. I have to walk them before and after work as well with potty breaks. My sister has a yard outside and she will dog sit and or have a weekend hangout with them so I can get some relaxation for a day or two every month or so. (love my animals but a 24 hour break is a good thing at times!) My sister doesn't walk them only lets them outside the a huge yard. My dogs actually behaves better when they get a nice long walk with the pack instead of roaming aimlessly in a yard. A good analogy is a fish in fishbowl. Dog's are inherently programmed to walk long distances, hunt, with a pack with it's alpha male. My dogs after a 45min pack walk is much more mentally and physically stimulating than them being on a yard. They would always be a little more hyper with my sister, but that is also she has no structure which is part of the blame. They live with me 99% of the time so they know the rules and the daily structure that a dog needs in my presence. I live near a dog park, so the on my days off when I am lazy, They will hangout at the dog park for 1 hour or more if its nice. 4 days a week its a walk, and there is always one day where they aren't in the mood, or i just let them play tug of war on a kong material tug toy for an hour or 2 in my apartment. They don't knock anything over. I always mix things up. 

P.S i wasn't criticing you letting them play in the back yard. but a puppy will do fine. I also got a breed (pit) that are apartment style dogs and they are content for what ever space. Some breeds actually needs a house with a yard for extra room. I always tell people to pick an appropriate breed for their personality and living arrangement.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Is there a dog park near you? If so, that is a good way to get your dog exercise without having to walk them on leash.


----------

